# Rochester?



## dnc1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi does anyone have any info on Rochester' branded bicycles? 
I've recently acquired a new project with a brass Rochester headbadge. It's currently lacking wheels, chainwheel and one crank, very rusty but is already cleaning up nicely.
It has cottered crank and axle. Frame suitable for 28" wheels.
Any information would be gratefully received and much appreciated.
Yours hopefully, Darren.


----------



## barracuda (Apr 2, 2016)

Do you mean the Rochester Cycle Mfg. Co.? They began making bikes in 1891 or so, and continued until 1901, at which point they began making autos.






http://www.libraryweb.org/~rochhist/v69_2008/v69i2.pdf






The "Rochester" badged bikes made after this time were likely an ABC product, but you'd need a picture to know for sure. They were badged by Morgan's in Rochester, which I believe was a hardware store.





^^ That chainring sure looks like Pope to me.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks barracuda!
I was aware of the r c mfg co but the Morgan info is new to me and the frame I have is of a similar style to their one above


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is the headbadge


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2016)

Let's see a pic of the entire bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'll take some new pics later, it's all in pieces at the moment and the weather is pretty miserable here in England right now.
I've  discovered traces of the nickel and underlying copper plating on the fork closed dropouts and fork crown earlier today.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Handlebar and integral steerer combo.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Handlebar grips


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here are the frame and forks


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Rochester Cycle Mfg. Co. advertising from 1894.
Love those frogs, have you ever seen anything as bizarre!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2016)

The bicycle as purchased.


----------

